# Chicagoland Bike Show & Swap



## bikeman76 (May 21, 2008)

*Sunday August 17th 2008 Arlington Hts, IL*
Village CycleSport will be hosting the 4th annual Classic Bike Show and Swap
Swap spaces $20     Trophy entry $5
Free Parking
Free Admission
For Info call (847)398-1650 ask for Joe


----------

